# I have been stupid and tested early!



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone has tested Two days early and got a BFN then gone on to have a BFP on the correct testing day?  I know i am clutching at straws!  I was basted on the 14th Aug and am due to test on Tues 29th at the hospital.  I absolutely promised myself that I would not give into temptation, but i failed. I spoke to one of the nurses at my clinic on thurs and she said i could test from friday??
I am really confused as i did a Hpt on Fri night and thought it was negative, my partner looked again in the morning and we were both convinced that there was a very, very, very, very faint line.  So i thought if i wait Two days till sunday and do it first thing then there is bound to be a stronger line.  I used a different test (clear blue) and there was nothing. I am so gutted, i know that it hasn't worked for me and am just so mad at myself for doing this to myself.  I knew the 1st attempt would be the hardest but never imagined how hard the 2ww would actually be.

I just want to start my next attempt now as soon as my af arrives, i don't know if the clinic will let me though as they did advise when i started the treatment that i leave a month in between each treatment.  I would rather just get on with it, as the thought of waiting a whole month doing but waiting to start again is frightening.
Is it normal to wait a month?

Thanks Clair x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

oh Clair!!!

   naughty girl!!!  I dont know as i have never had a BFP!!! I was exactly the same first time round, af arrived on day 12.

There is still no sign of af yet, have you had any symptons yet...  I know that if you are testing early the percentage of accuracy is lower than if you start testing after af due (test day). I have managed to steer away from temptation, although v hard!!! but i've gone the other way now where i am a bit too scared to test!!! (  i know!)  even if af doesnt arrive over the next couple of days.

I told you i;d start going crazy towards the end!!!

Just keep thinking it's not over until af arrives (and even then it may not be over!!) and i keep my fingers crossed for us both    .

Good luck honey

E  xx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie,  I have been convinced for days that my af is coming, 100% af pains, my (.)(.)'s were absolutely killing me up until today, they usually are sore until the day before my af!  I do really think thats it for me this turn, but there will always be the tiny bit of hope stuck at the back until the dreaded af turns up!

How are you feeling?  Apart from the craziness  Have you got any symptoms yet?  I have got my fingers and toes crossed for you, it's looking good for you so far if af came on day 12 last time.  When do you start counting day 1 basting day or tues?

   

Clair xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair

No I count Day 1 as day after basting day.
I've had no symptons what so ever... (.)(.) are a bit tender today though, for the first time this cycle, the only thing is every cycle is different, 1st go at IUI boobs were sore all through 2nd week with tummy cramps etc... i think as i have been busy i've not been noticing the minor symptons like i did last time!!!

I am just praying af doesnt arrive, but when you dont test there's still a chance, but if you test and its a BFN then its a definate answer... does that sound wierd!?

I dont know what to do, test day is officially tues, but i go back to work on tues after 2wks off! and i dont want to test and it be bad news and feel like poo all day!! but i do want to know either way... and to think clair, i was doing soooo well this time to not go crazy until yesterday!!!.

Keep in touch and try to think positive, lots of women have af symptons and go on to get BFP.    coming you way!

E x  xx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie, as you probably know from your last attempt, don't do what i have done and test early, cos you are right ( and no it doesn't sound wierd, i thought the same but gave in as i have no will power!!) as long as you havent got a BFN and the evil af hasn't made an appearance things are looking good.  

This is was i was trying to tell myself (but it didn't work!!!)  it may for you though if you have more will power.  If you are pregnant it's not going to change, so the later you test the better, even though we feel we have to know now it is better to wait because it is more likely to be an accurate result.  WHY CAN'T I LISTEN TO MY OWN ADVICE  

Let me know what you decide, I really, really hope that you get the a BFP, and i hope you don't give in to the evil pee sticks too soon!!

   for your BFP 
Clair xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair,

I gave in to temptation today and tested!!!   

I cant believe it, it's a BFP!!! its early days yet, so trying not to get too excited yet!! and take everyday as it comes!!!

Keeping my fingers and toes firmly crossed for you hon... and if it doesnt happen for you this time, it will!!! 

E x x x


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Ellie,

I'm new to the site and am just about to start IUI... Just read your news and wanted to say how brill it is... take things easy still though! well done.. x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

First of all I want to say a massive Congratulations to Ellie!
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it sticks  

Clair - I've just been through my 1st IUI so I know EXACTLY what you are going through.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your testing tomorrow     
My 1st go didn't work and I'm now on my 2nd.  I was started on this 2nd one right away when af arrived.  I phoned up the hospital and they told me come up for a base line scan, it was ok and they said I could start tx again.  I guess some hospitals are different.  Another thing, during my 1st go the nurse told me my "due date" would be 2 weeks after the HCG injection (and not the basting as I thought  ) and to wait until 4 days after to test, however af arrived 2 weeks after my basting    Its very confusing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know its hard but try and stay positive sweetie


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Eliie, a massive CONGRATULATIONS! on your BFP, i bet you are still in shock!  How are you feeling?  can you believe that it has actually happened for you?

Hi Sweet Pea, thanks for your kind message, i am feeling quite positive today especially after Hearing that Ellie has a BFP.  I am still convinced that it hasn't worked this time (do you know when you just know!) but i am confident that i will get a BFP someday soon.  I think the hardest bit for me now will be if i have to wait a month to have my next attempt, but at the end of the day we have been trying for over 3 years now so whats another month!!  Where are you on your 2nd attempt? have you been basted yet?  Sending you loads of         and my fingers are crossed for you.

Clair xxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Thanx Clair for your positive thoughts  

I'm glad to hear you are feeling a bit more positive today. Thats-a-girl  

I'm on my last day of Clomid and its my 2nd injection tomorrow. Go for scan on Friday.  

Why dont you join us on the IUI Girls thread (or have you already...I think I'm going a bit do-la-ly  )

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Sweetpea, 

Is it IUI Girls 161?  If it is i will join you, thanks.

Clair x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes it is...sorry I should have said which one! 
Told you I'm going do-la-ly


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi again ladies,

Yes i still cant believe it!! too scared to!! i am going to hosp tomorrow get blood tests done to confirm everything is ok? so will wait to see then!!!

I hope this gives you hope, as it shows it can work! and if it doesnt work this time dont worry as docs know your body better 2nd time round and can time things even better!!!

Clair still keeping fingers crossed for you!!! Sweetpea, good luck with your 2nd attempt!! and welcome and good luck to your nicki!! 

If you have any qs i am more than happy to help if i can!!!

E x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi girls, just to let you know i had the hospital confirm today what i already knew BFN. Even though i knew that af is on her way, it still felt like my insides were being ripped out when she told me!  I think until it is confirmed there is always that bit of hope isn't there.  I also have to wait a month until i can try again, so back to the old waiting game for me. 

Clair
x


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

SO SORRY CLAIR FOR YOUR BFN

lOTS OF LOVE DONNA XX


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair 

I am so sorry to hear of your news!

I know its heartbreaking, and i felt exactly the same the first go and i also had to have a month break as i had a cyst so couldnt star the drugs again!!

But it can happen and remember next time they know your body better, it'll do you good to have a month break, i know it did me the world of good!!!

The only advice i can offer is try to relax... i was on holiday and did everything i probably shouldnt and it happened!!! (i'm not saying go mad!! but the odd drink will not harm!!).

Good luck and i'll be thinking of you!!!

E x x x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Clair

Sorry honey you got the bad news confirmed.  Keep your wee chin up and try and stay as positive as you can.  I know its hard chick but as Ellie said the proof is in the pudding (so to speak!) it CAN happen we just have to be a little more patient than others      Take the time to enjoy this month and have some YOU time...you deserve it  

Ellie - I've still got my fingers crossed for you....I hope you got the answer you were hoping for today    

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KatyLouLou (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Clair

Sorry this month was a BFN for you.  Try and stay positive for your next tx.

I can't remember are you having IUI at Caru on NHS?

I have my first consultation there next week.

Love Kathryn xxx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ellie, kathryn, sweetpea & Donna, thank you for your messages it really means alot.

Clair xxxx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I just read the messages. I have been in the same situation.Just wanted to say I am very sorry.

Mariann


----------

